# Solved: Combining PDFs into a single file



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

I have just scanned eight pages into single PDFs. I would like to combine these into a single PDF file. On another machine I have Acrobat loaded (not Reader). Can this do it or can I download any freeware onto this machine to do the job? Thank you

johnni


----------



## kniht (May 7, 2006)

See if this is maybe what you are looking for:

http://www.pdfhacks.com/pdftk/


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

You can do it with Acrobat. 

Just open the proposed first page on the screen, then, from the menu bar at the top of the screen select "Insert Page", then select "from file", search the path to the proposed next page from the pop up window, then select "before" or "after" for the placement of the page in the document. 

Repeat this for each page then save the file.


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

kniht, thanks for replying but that software seemed somewhat complicated.

dmullen, thanks for telling me how to do it with Acrobat and that has worked fine.

johnni


----------

